

“The Dirty Little Secrets of Search” – Additional Information - lifestyleigni
http://cocaman.ch/wp/2011/02/the-dirty-little-secrets-of-search-additional-information/

======
nephics
IMHO the problem is Google's reliance on the pagerank algorithm. Prohibiting
automatic back-linking is fighting the symptom, instead of coming up with a
cure.

